# Where to buy 40 sw bullets



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello ,,, question where to get a good price on bullets ? 

Suggestions for a good allround target practice say 155 grain to 165 .

Some decent accuracy ? ...where to buy ? are cast bullets good ?

also a home defense jhp ? 

thanks much rt


----------

